# 1st walk through of our Haunt 2012



## OldSparkyInc (Sep 27, 2012)

Excellent! Love it! Be sure to post some more vids when you get it completed. Good luck!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, that is so great,, very detailed. . and lots of different scares.. although I think you were just getting a jump on the spider room there with that guy! LOL!!!!! I can not wait to see what you do next~


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

cool  loveing it so far


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

nice work. now I want to see it when you are finished!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Beautiful spider!! He must be waiting for his special "room" to be prepared! Wow - what a haunt!! 

What do you do to manage any fire/safety concerns? I would love to use pallets and plastic sheeting to enhance our little haunted trail - but have been told that it would be shut down by the local fire fighters/city officials. 

Great plan and wow - how much work did all that take so far?!?! *


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

This is great!! Your layout is brilliant and look your even bring in live props early with your spider friend! *shivers* I may or may not of screamed a little scream when I leaned forward to "see" the spider and saw nothing for the first few  Tad bigger then I thought. My sweets thinks it's funnier then it is.. lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

We are using billboard vinyls which you can't burn if you tried (and we have tried!) But we live out in the country where there are no TOTs so we just have a huge party and invite everyone we know. We don't have to worry about any inspections. 

So far we have just over 120 pallets and we have been working for about 2 weeks. We dropped in some of the ceilings yesterday and are making a run today for more billboard vinyls. I hope to have the whole thing finished by the weekend and ready to decorate.


And yesterday we found a snake in the nursery!!! I'm going to have to do a very good walk through before the party begins to be sure there are no added surprises.... The joys of country living!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

can't wait to see more!!


----------

